# The new tank



## Nathan1983magee (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi guys

Picked up the new tank on saterday, have it up and running on its cycle.

Went for the Red Sea Max 130D, Initially I was going for an Akva Stabil Conversion bu that was going to cast a fortune to convert.

I have put 13kg of Rock in the tank a mixture of both Live and coral bone, I am just waiting on a replacement pump as one of the ones in the tank doesnt seem to be working at full capacity and I am going up to a 200 w heater.

I was going to go for the usual clown fish but came across a mating pair of picasso clowns in my local shop so going to have a look at them. A Red mandarin and a pair of fire fish, and an emerald crab as well as the usual clean up crew will be added, obviously this wont be for a while untill I am happy with the levels in the tank.

Any tips and suggestions are welcome

Thanks 
Nathan


----------

